# Manitoba deer hunting



## bigguck (Apr 26, 2010)

How did the deer come through last winter. In paticular the Riding Mountain area. Considering a deer hunt in that area just wondered what the numbers were like. I know that the numbers are down in some areas of Montanna.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with Russ Popp at Big Woods Wilderness Outfitters in Manitoba.
He would probably be able to help you out.


----------

